# You people are a bad influence :)



## Patrizia

Okay so I have my Medge cases. then I have these wonderful strangedog ones NOW my Oberon which I love and want another one.. so I look at your photos and think HMMmm I like those skins.. NOW I want those and ordered two.. thanks to your photos.. (how does that work with the velcro though.. Need info on that... you are a bad influence.. I want you to know you are all feeding my addiction.. LOL


----------



## Kirstin

Patrizia said:


> Okay so I have my Medge cases. then I have these wonderful strangedog ones NOW my Oberon which I love and want another one.. so I look at your photos and think HMMmm I like those skins.. NOW I want those and ordered two.. thanks to your photos.. (how does that work with the velcro though.. Need info on that... you are a bad influence.. I want you to know you are all feeding my addiction.. LOL


I skipped the skin on the back - in my Oberon no one would see it anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Blame Betsy. She's the


Spoiler



enabling accessory slut


 and she wants us all to be just like her....

She's doing a pretty good job.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I already had the skin on, so I cut a piece away for the Velcro.  Leslie put hers on the skin, I think, which I think I might have done if I thought about it.  If I ever change the skin, I won't put the back on since my Eleanor is never nekkid.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> Blame Betsy. She's the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> enabling accessory slut
> 
> 
> and she wants us all to be just like her....
> 
> She's doing a pretty good job.


I take my work seriously. 

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Patrizia said:


> Okay so I have my Medge cases. then I have these wonderful strangedog ones NOW my Oberon which I love and want another one.. so I look at your photos and think HMMmm I like those skins.. NOW I want those and ordered two.. thanks to your photos.. (how does that work with the velcro though.. Need info on that... you are a bad influence.. I want you to know you are all feeding my addiction.. LOL


lol... uuuhhh, Patrizia... your topic cracks me up!! It is taking everything within my being NOT to order an Oberon cover!! lol
I think you fall into that "bad influence" catagory, too... hehehe


----------



## Eilene

I have to agree...you are all bad influences. In a great way though! I'll have to take a photo of my skin & post it. I love it! I have 2 more also, if I get bored of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> lol... uuuhhh, Patrizia... your topic cracks me up!! It is taking everything within my being NOT to order an Oberon cover!! lol
> I think you fall into that "bad influence" catagory, too... hehehe


Resistance is futile...resistance is futile....you must have an Oberon cover....you must have an Oberon cover...

Betsy
The


Spoiler



enabling accessory slut


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Resistance is futile...resistance is futile....you must have an Oberon cover....you must have an Oberon cover...
> 
> Betsy
> The
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> enabling accessory slut


lol...
I would love to buy one... just 2 things holding me back... Larry said no more spending until after first of the year and no purple butterfly yet!!

Now, if I could pay for it using my amazon gift card, then that would work... I still have enough change in the bucket to take care of it, but that money is already designated for the cointstar machine and amazon...


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher

I have an M-Edge cover and an Oberon checkbook. I really like the checkbook but really, really like the M-Edge cover. Is Oberon's Kindle cover really _that_ good?


----------



## Kirstin

GuidedRocketLauncher said:


> I have an M-Edge cover and an Oberon checkbook. I really like the checkbook but really, really like the M-Edge cover. Is Oberon's Kindle cover really _that_ good?


_*YES!!*_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie also has both, and absolutely loved the M-edge but the Oberon...

Leslie, want to weigh in?

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

have an M-Edge cover and an Oberon checkbook.  I really like the checkbook but really, really like the M-Edge cover.  Is Oberon's Kindle cover really that good?

NO ITS BETTER!!!!!!

I have three Medge and I loved them but they don't compare to my Oberon..


----------



## Shizu

I'm only reading the M-Edge thread and the Oberon thread. I'm afraid to go into the decalgirl thread...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Shizu said:


> I'm only reading the M-Edge thread and the Oberon thread. I'm afraid to go into the decalgirl thread...


 



Oh yes I did!!!


----------



## Patrizia

shizu 

DONT DO IT GIRL.. I got sucked in and 48 bucks later I barely made it out

Lovemy4

I ordered that skin along with another one.. you guys are BAD BAD BAD


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie also has both, and absolutely loved the M-edge but the Oberon...
> 
> Leslie, want to weigh in?
> 
> Betsy


I've already posted that I have given away my red M-edge cover and am undecided what I will do with the saddle one. Although I have to say, I need to solve the velcro problem. I have this weird situation where I was missing the top half of the velcro so I used some dots I had on hand...and after a few days, they are not entirely satisfactory. So, I need to get to Joann Fabrics and find the missing pieces and I may also put a third piece on the bottom (which is what they are shipping with now. Downside of being a beta tester.) But even with those minor complaints, the look of this cover: color and design, is exquisite. I surprised myself how quickly I fell in love with it.

A few pics: My kindle in the red cover, now a gift to someone else:










The new cover:










The velcro I have now, which may change:










L


----------



## Shizu

Patrizia said:


> shizu
> 
> DONT DO IT GIRL.. I got sucked in and 48 bucks later I barely made it out


I know Patrizia, I know... I'm sooo afraid of that. But it seems some decalgirl is invading to here too. LOL


----------



## Patrizia

Leslie

I love my red leather too much to give it up totally... the black I may part with but for now it is staying Oberon bound!


----------



## Leslie

Patrizia said:


> Leslie
> 
> I love my red leather too much to give it up totally... the black I may part with but for now it is staying Oberon bound!


Yes, it was a toughie but...karma and pay it forward wins out. Even Sir Sterndale Bennett was telling me that my friend Louise would love this cover. That might be the thing that gets her to come join us here at Kindleboards.com!

Without getting too mushy, I feel incredibly lucky to have "met" all of you and to have fallen into this wonderful community of kindred reading folks....just amazing.

Now if I can just turn you on to all my guilty pleasure books, life would truly be perfect! LOL!

L


----------



## Patrizia

oh yeah.. reading.. that concept sounds so familar.  LOL

I am with you.. I was telling Becca the other day how much I really enjoyed this group of women we have and how amazing everyone is... !!!


----------



## Shizu

I wonder how many people decided to put skin on their kindle since they come to this boards. With pictures of other people's kindle with skin to show and the thread that won't go away like Amazon discussion... it is so easy to be influenced. The kindle looks very nice with skin.


----------



## Cuechick

Angela said:


> lol...
> I would love to buy one... just 2 things holding me back... Larry said no more spending until after first of the year and no purple butterfly yet!!
> 
> Now, if I could pay for it using my amazon gift card, then that would work... I still have enough change in the bucket to take care of it, but that money is already designated for the cointstar machine and amazon...


The skins are also sold on amazon... so you could use your gift card. Just do a search for Kindle Skins


----------



## DawnOfChaos

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh yes I did!!!


This is the one I have (well..I also have Zen Revisited, but its waiting for me to be bored with Crest). I love it!


----------



## Dori

I just don't get the point of skins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Without getting too mushy, I feel incredibly lucky to have "met" all of you and to have fallen into this wonderful community of kindred reading folks....just amazing.
> L


You mean "Kindled" reading folks, don't you, LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## Eilene

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh yes I did!!!


This is the one I ordered also (along with 2 others for when I get bored ). I haven't got it yet. Can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> I just don't get the point of skins.


The official reason for skins is that they offer a bit of protection to the Kindle, keeping the plastic surface unmarred. However, I bought mine because it was pretty!

Some do like their Kindle nekkid and that's ok, too!

Betsy


----------



## tessa

leslie 
you need heavy duty velco . You can get that at Home Depot or Lowes.  It comes in 4inch strips.


----------



## Leslie

tessa said:


> leslie
> you need heavy duty velco . You can get that at Home Depot or Lowes. It comes in 4inch strips.


All right, I'm off to Lowe's which happens to be in the same mall as Radio Shack, so maybe I can get batteries for my booklight, too.

L


----------



## Patrizia

I agreed with the woman who posted she didnt' get the concept of skins.. I was like that too and the photos I saw from websites did nothing for me.. then I saw it on your kindles.. that changed my mind... again.. BAD BAD influence


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Between Betsy and Patrizia we are not only Kindleholics but also shopaholics!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Between Betsy and Patrizia we are not only Kindleholics but also shopaholics!


It's my job...wish I got a percentage, LOL!

Betsy

BTW, the Majorca briefbag we were all lusting over earlier



is still on sale and Levenger has free shipping thru Nov 30 on items over $50 with code SHIP1108. Levenger said I could send the code to a friend!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's my job...wish I got a percentage, LOL!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> BTW, the Majorca briefbag we were all lusting over earlier
> 
> 
> 
> is still on sale and Levenger has free shipping thru Nov 30 on items over $50 with code SHIP1108. Levenger said I could send the code to a friend!
> 
> Betsy


Mine has been shipped and should arrive anyday now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Mine has been shipped and should arrive anyday now.


Mine, too!

Betsy


----------



## ozicat

Well, I just ordered the Emerald Nexus skin for my kindle and had to get the matching skin for my ipod touch as I didn't want it to be naked now. I have a thing about things matching and the color green. When we bought our green Honda Element, I made the salesman drive with us to our house to make sure the green color did not clash with the green trim on the house, because if it had clashed, it would have been a deal breaker for me. Never mind that I always keep the cars in the garage with the door down, so they are only seen as they are going in and out of the garage. I have a green Prius as well. I really make a car salesman earn their commission!


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Mine has been shipped and should arrive anyday now.


I am curious to find out if this bag is big enough for a laptop? Please report back. I have a smallish laptop, Sony Vaio.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> I have a smallish laptop, Sony Vaio.
> 
> L


I've got one of those little ones. . . .my Baby Laptop. I love it. When I need to take it somewhere, I slip it into a standard portfolio. . .you know, the kind with a pocket on one side and a notepad on the other. People are always amazed when I pull a whole computer out of the thing.

Sorry. . . off topic. . .back to your regularly scheduled discussion.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I got it and it is beautiful!! It would hold a very small laptop, what are the measurements of yours? It looks exactly like the picture Pidgeon posted below, click on the bag & I think you get the measurements. Betsy did you get yours yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got it and it is beautiful!! It would hold a very small laptop, what are the measurements of yours? It looks exactly like the picture Pidgeon posted below, click on the bag & I think you get the measurements. Betsy did you get yours yet?


No, not yet.

Here are the particulars from the website:
# Inside zippered pocket for valuables
# Double zippers create a full opening
# Dual handles
# Detachable shoulder strap with extra padding
# Main compartment for larger items
# Organizational section in front for smaller items
# Full-grain pebbled leather with contrasting topstitching
# Nickel hardware
# 2 pounds
# 16 3/8W x 3 1/4D x 10H


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Sorry. . . off topic. . .back to your regularly scheduled discussion.
> 
> Ann


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## sjc

Patrizia: Speaking of bad influence: After looking at that GORGEOUS picture of you (avatar): I now need to; on my next day off: Color my greys, visit my stylist, wax my stash, buy pretty blue contact lenses, get a facial, paint my nails, shave, lazar, bleach my teeth, cream, lotion, potion, lift, nip, tuck... Can't you please change your pretty avatar to the wicked witch from Wizard of Oz.
Here's my current photo taken yesterday at Casablanca studios:


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got it and it is beautiful!! It would hold a very small laptop, what are the measurements of yours? It looks exactly like the picture Pidgeon posted below, click on the bag & I think you get the measurements. Bet's did you get yours yet?


My laptop is 13" x 9.5" x 1.5"

L


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie, you will be pleased to know that this bag comes in the regular, smaller size, and a larger (and more expensive) laptop size....



A professional look for the laptop case
Our Majorca Laptop Bag is a beautiful leather briefcase that holds your laptop in a removable padded nylon sleeve and has room for both letter and legal-size files.
Large zip pocket divides the roomy main compartment
Removable padded nylon sleeve for a laptop
Room for legal-size files
Double zippers go all the way down on both sides for easy access
Organizational panel in a separate zip pocket in front
Outside stash pocket in back
Removable, adjustable shoulder strap
Full-grain pebbled leather
4 1/2 pounds
17W x 6D x 13 3/8H
Fits laptops up to 14W x 3D x 11H (most 15 inch screens)


----------



## Leslie

pidgeon92 said:


> Leslie, you will be pleased to know that this bag comes in the regular, smaller size, and a larger (and more expensive) laptop size....


Yes, I saw that and was tempted....but I don't need another laptop bag. I have one of those. That's why I was wondering if the laptop would fit in the smaller one.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just got my Levenger!  And my laptop, 14" x 10" will fit in with ease...

It's got pockets for my stuff! and space for Eleanor.  And it's red...it's so pretty...

It came in a HUGE Box....with a very nice box inside....with a soft flannel cover.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just got my Levenger! And my laptop, 14" x 10" will fit in with ease...
> 
> It's got pockets for my stuff! and space for Eleanor. And it's red...it's so pretty...
> 
> It came in a HUGE Box....with a very nice box inside....with a soft flannel cover.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, so your laptop does fit? Great....it sounds like the same size as mine. Hm, off to look at it again...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just got my Levenger! And my laptop, 14" x 10" will fit in with ease...
> 
> It's got pockets for my stuff! and space for Eleanor. And it's red...it's so pretty...
> 
> It came in a HUGE Box....with a very nice box inside....with a soft flannel cover.
> 
> Betsy


Aren't they gorgeous and we got a bargin to boot!


----------



## Leslie

I cannot believe I just ordered this bag!! You people really are a bad influence...LOL

Buried in another thread, I found a 20% discount code: 8E3022. Of course the shipping was $14.00 but I still managed to save $5. I look at this as my replacement red leather item for the red M-edge I gave to my friend.

Betsy and Linda...how long did it take for your bags to arrive? I opted for the FedEx ground.

I am looking forward to this being a little bit smaller than the laptop bag I usually carry.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I cannot believe I just ordered this bag!! You people really are a bad influence...LOL
> 
> Buried in another thread, I found a 20% discount code: 8E3022. Of course the shipping was $14.00 but I still managed to save $5. I look at this as my replacement red leather item for the red M-edge I gave to my friend.
> 
> Bets and Linda...how long did it take for your bags to arrive? I opted for the FedEx ground.
> 
> I am looking forward to this being a little bit smaller than the laptop bag I usually carry.
> 
> L


I think giving your red M-edge to a friend is perfect justification for your new Levenger bag.  My justification was it was on sale, I can always find something.
It is a beautiful bag, you will love it. I think it took 5 days for mine to arrive, wasn't too long. Will be waiting to read your opinion. Congrats on yet another Kindle accessory!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Leslie

Thanks for those pics, Betsy. That is great.

I tote very little back and forth from the office in terms of files, etc. Just my laptop and my Kindle 99% of the time. The bag I have isn't too too big but this might be nice to be even smaller.

Also, I like the zippers. My bag doesn't close (it's a Coach tote) and sometimes in the winter I worry about rain or snow getting inside. So this is a good feature.

Can anyone here spell R-A-T-I-O-N-A-L-I-Z-A-T-I-O-N? LOL...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great pics Betsy!! A shame you aren't getting a cut on all the accessories you sale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!  It's all to my benefit--I feel better if there are people in there with me!

Betsy


----------



## Shizu

Leslie said:


> I cannot believe I just ordered this bag!! You people really are a bad influence...LOL


LOL


----------



## Shizu

Very nice pictures, Betsy. Before I got my kindle, I always look for a bag with some pocket to put paperback. Now it is a pocket to put my kindle. 

Really... this place is bad... LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AND there are pockets for cellphone and Palm T/X!

Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor

Betsy, the bag is Beautiful!

"No, I don't need another bag...no, I don't need another bag...no, I don't need another bag..."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sailor said:


> Betsy, the bag is Beautiful!
> 
> "No, I don't need another bag...no, I don't need another bag...no, I don't need another bag..."


Are you sure



Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos

My Levenger catalog just showed up yesterday.  I was all twitchy reading it.


----------



## pidgeon92

DawnOfChaos said:


> My Levenger catalog just showed up yesterday. I was all twitchy reading it.


I got the holiday catalog two days ago. There is always something I want in there. I love their pens. The Circa books. The desk accessories.... *sigh*


----------



## katiekat1066

This is kind of a duplication - but I had to tell Sailor what I found.

Sailor, in case you didn't see this in the other thread, Innuzzo (I hope I spelled that right!) told us about the Levenger Outlet store on ebay.  Right now, they have the Majorica Laptop Bag, in black (sorry, no snazzy red) for only $53.97 plus 10.00 shipping.  They charged me sales tax (VA here) but ebay gave me a coupon code when I clicked on the buy now button, so I saved 10% more.  I couldn't resist!  The only real drawback to me was that they only take PayPal, I had to use my SO's account for that since I don't have a PayPal account of my own.  He said yes immediately, what a wonderful man!  Now I have a bag, a skin, a booklight and a case, all I need is my Kindle to hurry up and get here!

Katiekat


----------



## Leslie

Hey Katie, can you post a link to the outlet store? Thanks!

Leslie


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Not Katie, but I'm a Levenger Shopper LOL

http://stores.ebay.com/levenger-outlet


----------



## katiekat1066

Thanks, Dawn!!!!! 
I looked at Leslie's post and PANICKED!  OMG, try to do a link  

Katiekat


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

katiekat1066 said:


> Thanks, Dawn!!!!!
> I looked at Leslie's post and PANICKED! OMG, try to do a link
> 
> Katiekat


My sentiment exactly, I spent all morning trying to use the link maker, finally gave up out of frustration and have been just a Kindling.  Much more enjoyable. Read A Redbird Christmas by Fannie Flagg, a great feel good read. Since the location is in Alabama I really enjoyed it. A GREAT Christmas book.


----------



## Jeff

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I spent all morning trying to use the link maker, finally gave up out of frustration...


Linda,

If you ever want to try again:

http://www.eliscopublishing.com/harveys_link_maker.asp

Jeff


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jeff said:


> Linda,
> 
> If you ever want to try again:
> 
> http://www.eliscopublishing.com/harveys_link_maker.asp
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff, that is great and I did try the last time for today using your post but there is something I am not doing right, still no cover.  Will try after I sleep on it. 

Thanks for all the help and patience from everyone!


----------



## cush

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My sentiment exactly, I spent all morning trying to use the link maker, finally gave up out of frustration ...


Don't feel alone! I did the same until I finally figured out that I wasn't actually copying the final results that appeared in the LinkMaker image box. Once I figured that out and then that you just paste that result directly into the post you're composing (no extra img tags required) it works like a champ.


----------



## Anne

Patarzia: What two skins did you order?


----------



## Guest

> Can anyone here spell R-A-T-I-O-N-A-L-I-Z-A-T-I-O-N? LOL...


They're more important than sex.


----------



## Jeff

LuckyRainbow said:


> They're more important than sex.


Look out. BJ's gonna get you for that.


----------



## Guest

Doubt it. That is a line from his favorite movie of all time. Can you guess which one?


----------



## Jeff

LuckyRainbow said:


> Doubt it. That is a line from his favorite movie of all time. Can you guess which one?


The Big Chill?


----------



## Guest

Ding, ding, ding. Give that man a cigar.


----------



## Jeff

But - it’s frightening to have something in common with Jim.


----------



## Guest

I do share a common bed with him.


----------



## Guest

Actually, it's my _second_ favorite movie, after Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> I do share a common bed with him.


Lucky, lucky me!


----------



## Jeff

LuckyRainbow said:


> I do share a common bed with him.


Oops. I meant in common with me, not you. And I was only KIDDING.


----------



## Guest

Yo Jeff, nice hole you dug!


----------



## Jeff

You got that right.


----------



## Guest

Ethan said:


> Yo Jeff, nice hole you dug!


He's not digging a hole. He's creating a lovely pile of dirt.


----------



## Jeff

I should have taken LR's cigar and quite when I was ahead.


----------



## chynared21

ozicat said:


> Well, I just ordered the Emerald Nexus skin for my kindle and had to get the matching skin for my ipod touch as I didn't want it to be naked now. I have a thing about things matching and the color green. When we bought our green Honda Element, I made the salesman drive with us to our house to make sure the green color did not clash with the green trim on the house, because if it had clashed, it would have been a deal breaker for me. Never mind that I always keep the cars in the garage with the door down, so they are only seen as they are going in and out of the garage. I have a green Prius as well. I really make a car salesman earn their commission!


*Ozi...that is one of the funniest things I've heard of...you do have dedicated sales people wherever you are ;-p*


----------



## Shizu

Well... I lost a battle with all of you talking about skin. I bought the "Energy Blossom" skin. LOL I love it. 

And I think there was someone who doesn't want to have the Oberon's elastic band. I'm not using the band either so I pull it from the inside of the cover like the picture. I can always pull it back when I want to use it.


----------



## Angela

Shizu said:


> Well... I lost a battle with all of you talking about skin. I bought the "Energy Blossom" skin. LOL I love it.
> 
> And I think there was someone who doesn't want to have the Oberon's elastic band. I'm not using the band either so I pull it from the inside of the cover like the picture. I can always pull it back when I want to use it.


Very nice!! I just got my skin in the mail today. I will have to post pictures later.


----------

